# Martin Loomer & the Orange Devils Big Band (T.O.)



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Martin Loomer and the Orange Devils Big Band are appearing Monday Feb. 23 at the Trane Studio (Bathurst N. of Bloor) in Toronto. First set is at 9 p.m.

Martin is one of the rare breed of big band rhythm guitarists in this country. He's also an authority on pre-bop jazz, and has transcribed close to a thousand big band arrangements.

The band will be featuring the music of Fletcher Henderson, Jimmie Lunceford, Duke Ellington and many more.

(I'm the lead alto player in the band, but guitar is my hobby instrument, hence my membership here.)


----------

